

Languages Go Together: Correlations Between GitHub's Top 25 - akshayshah
http://datahackermd.com/2013/language-use-on-github/

======
mooism2
But do bear in mind that GitHub thinks the GPL is written in Perl.

~~~
akshayshah
Absolutely - the whole project depends on GitHub's language detection, which
is sometimes a little odd.

